# Filet Mignon Gorgeous!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

My brother and I decided with the great weather forecast for the weekend, a Gorge trip was the only option we had!  So, with a few hours of shut-eye, we anxiously departed before the sun came up Saturday morning. On the drive, I think fish was used in every sentence for nearly two hours....

We arrived around 10am at Lucerne looking for some big 'Bows cruising the shoreline. The traffic was incredible at that hour, it seems MANY other folks heard the forecast too! So with all the commotion at the ramp the fish just weren't as active as expected. So we continued on to Sheep Creek. We launched the boat with absolutely perfect conditions. Blue skies, a slight breeze, and hungry fish under the water... the action was enough to keep us there all day, but we wanted to explore some more water, and left after only a few hours.. We caught numerous Rainbows, just pitching towards shorelines and slowly retrieving back. Nothing really pic worthy, but I snapped a few..

My brother the Neanderthal and his pwetty widdle wainbow..  









After Sheep Creek, we decided to go explore some coves further up lake, and spent most of the day just walking shoreline looking for treasure and fishy waters. We must've walked 10 miles of shore, and realized that it was quickly getting dark and we needed to find a spot to camp...

Day 2, we jumped up before the light cracked the horizon to try the cove we camped at for some eel's. It was a huge difference in temperature being on the water with no sun! We found a cliffy area and dropped anchor. The Burb's wanted breakfast as much as we did, and after fishing for only an hour or so we went back to camp with some snacks..

Snakes on a plate!









It's a love/hate relationship.









After breaking camp, we decided some trolling would be a great way to spend the rest of the day. We drove over to Anvil, and were surpirised to find very little traffic! The water was like glass. We dropped the boat in, and within a few minutes of pulling away from the ramp, we had the first Kokanee on! Saaaweeet! And it continued the rest of the day, as soon as we would let line out, one would put the pole in the clip, and grab the net to help bag the others catch. Man, it sure was a workout, but total fun!

So easy a Caveman can do it!  









A whale!









A double!!









So as the day went on, and many libations later ( I was not driving...) We began a pretty lively discussion of how the name for Flaming Gorge perhaps came to be.. Maybe some French trappers found the delicious morsels that reside in the waters, and referred to them as "Filet Mignon"... then the Pioneer settlers found the scenery "Gorgeous".. So over the years "Filet Mignon Gorgeous" was shortened to "Flaming Gorge"... Sounds good to me! :lol:

Showing some love!

















After nonsense talk like that, we knew it was probably time to be heading in. The storms were starting to build and we were growing tired of feeling like two sticks of bacon in the frying pan... What an awesome trip!

Smoker friendly!









I can't wait until next weekend..


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

i am sooo jealous! **** i want to try burb fishin


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yummy salmon! Was a July weather weekend in April glad you got out and enjoyed it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Looks like a great weekend! Glad you had so much success


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report . Love the Gorge/Green. Want to get up there soon.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great trip. 
I'm jealous!
Can't wait to get up there in July.
After reading your report, I may have to talk Kelly into going sooner than July.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great trip. Early koke action sounds excellent.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Way to go! This is going to be a banner year for the kokes up there.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Way to go! This is going to be a banner year for the kokes up there.


So the rumor goes! And is supposed to continue into 2013-2014 as well.. Makes a guy start contemplating some property ownership near there..


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go! This is going to be a banner year for the kokes up there.
> ...


Start? :shock:

I'm way past start!


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic report. There isn't a whole lot better than a good trip to the Gorge.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome post! The Kokes are indeed one of the best tasting fish,period. Did you cook up those burbots? If so, how were they?


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dodger said:


> Way to go! This is going to be a banner year for the kokes up there.


I'm really courious as to why you believe it will be a banner year for kokes at the gorge?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Ton_Def said:
> 
> 
> > Dodger said:
> ...


LUCKY!



Fleigenbinder said:


> Did you cook up those burbots? If so, how were they?


Of course! Boiled in a mix of water, Tony Chachere's, and butter. Then a little more butter drizzled on top.... MMMMMM! They taste like Lobster! Next to Kokanee, they are my second most favorite fish to eat..



fishingfan57 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go! This is going to be a banner year for the kokes up there.
> ...


Kokanee spawn around age 4, and this year there is a number of 3-4 year old fish in the reservoir, that will be feeding aggressively putting on weight in preparation.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

fishingfan57 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go! This is going to be a banner year for the kokes up there.
> ...


A couple of things, honestly. First is just experience. Last year we were catching 2nd year Kokes like crazy. There were tons of them, everywhere. I practically couldn't get my flat line past them before I would get a hit. I was almost relieved when I didn't hook up instantly because I knew my line got past the little ones.

The other thing, like Ton_Def said, is the Koke numbers. This was posted elsewhere by the biologist up there. I'm pretty sure it is Gov't generated so, no copyright issues.










3 years ago was a record spawn for the kokes at the Gorge. So there will be lots of 3rd years up there, which puts them at a pretty good eating size - 15-18 inches or so. There won't be a lot of 4th years this year, but plenty of 3rd years. Based on these numbers, the best koke fishery in the world will have the best koke fishing we've ever seen.



Ton_Def said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Ton_Def":39ztwv0q]
> ...


LUCKY!

[/quote:39ztwv0q]

I don't own anything up there, yet. But, I've been trying to figure out how to pull it off for a long time. One major step closer today.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a member of Camperworld.
We have a Park at Flaming Gorge.
It makes going there a great time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Cow, those are some nice fish...typically *Moderators* don't catch many fish.


----------

